# Relative efficiency of hydronic baseboard?



## WestBentley (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not talking about a full on hot water system, but the individually sold baseboards that come with water (oil?) sealed inside them to retain the heat after the electric part of the heatin unit has turned off, so you use less power overall...

Does anyone have any links or info on how much more efficient these are over plain old electric baseboards?  In the process of ripping down drywall, my fiance accidentally smooshed one of our baseboards.  It still works but since it's all screwy and the protective front cover doesn't fit anymore we wanted to replace it.  However a 36" hydronic is about $100 more than a 36" regular baseboard - which is only $26.   We are trying to balance the "money now/money later" question and would rather give out the $100 now if it'll pay the difference in a year or two of use, but we can't find any info out there comparing the two!


----------

